# 3rd generation beekeeper from California



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brent!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome! Got to say that if you can make a living doing what you enjoy you're ahead of the crowd. ;-)


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Brent!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Brent! (from one Brent to another)


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Great to have another experienced beek present to help us that are new to beekeeping.


----------



## brentthebeeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Please check out my page and help me do something great. 


http://www.gofundme.com/l1vvp8


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm interested to see what becomes of this fund raising thread.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Edit


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

A Big Warm Welcome from Texas


----------



## brentthebeeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks oldtimer but ive been a commercial beekeeper labor for ove ten years


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK edited my post.


----------



## Steve Copeland (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome from SC Kansas


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

brentthebeeman said:


> Please check out my page and help me do something great.
> 
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/l1vvp8


I sure wonder what something great is ?????


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------

